# A New Respect for Martha Stewart



## mr drinky (Aug 15, 2013)

I was getting my hair cut today and saw in a Martha Stewart Living magazine (sept issue) that she uses Fujiwara Aritsugu knives. The article says that she has collected them over many years traveling to Japan. Here is a picture from the article. 

k.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 15, 2013)

She's a very intelligent woman, so why not? ;-)


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 15, 2013)

I want to see Mrs Stewart wielding the Soba Knife. Nice try, but these knives look barely used. No Patina on the petty? Hum. Personally I have respect for the Hard-working mogul (convict) but I aint buying this im I'm Miss Japanese knife bull ****. Nothing personal Drinky :biggrin:


----------



## cheezit (Aug 15, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I want to see Mrs Stewart wielding the Soba Knife. Nice try, but these knives look barely used. No Patina on the petty? Hum. Personally I have respect for the Hard-working mogul (convict) but I aint buying this im I'm Miss Japanese knife bull ****. Nothing personal Drinky :biggrin:



They could have been polished for the article? Appearance is everything, and while a dirty, patina'd knife is appealing to you and I, it may not be to the average consumer. 

"She uses rusty knives?!"

I think you're reading into a mere picture a little much.


----------



## cclin (Aug 15, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I want to see Mrs Stewart wielding the Soba Knife. Nice try, but these knives look barely used. No Patina on the petty? Hum. Personally I have respect for the Hard-working mogul (convict) but I aint buying this im I'm Miss Japanese knife bull ****. Nothing personal Drinky :biggrin:



I'm not a patina person.....I polish all my carbon knives at end of day when I used them, just like most Japanese chef do


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 15, 2013)

Those knives don't look that spotless/pristine to me. Shrug


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 15, 2013)

C'mon, do you really see her as someone who appreciates patina on her knives? I have not seen her shows often, but always thought of them as almost clinically clean and aseptic, why would she let her knives get 'dirty'?

Stefan


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 15, 2013)

With what are you disagreeing. You mean you DO think they look spotless in the pic supplied. I was just saying how they look to me, and no, I can't see her being a patina appreciator. lol


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Oops, sorry, that was more a general comment and not aimed directly at you. 

Stefan


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 15, 2013)

No biggie. I was just curious if you thought the knives didn't look fairly well used. Whether she can use a Soba knife is neither here nor there to me. Frankly, it wouldn't surprise me. She does so many things well.


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 15, 2013)

Some of these knives look to be sharpened, by hand (hard to say in the pic, but that's my impression). Assuming they are supposedly knives she uses, and aren't just props, they certainly appear to be used knives.


----------



## gic (Aug 15, 2013)

what is interesting and makes me think there is something real going on is the lady is worth north of 500 million, she can afford anything she wants and these knives while not bargain basements are hardly in the stratosphere of j-knifes. she must actually like how they feel and has grown comfortable with them ove the years...


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 15, 2013)

gic said:


> what is interesting and makes me think there is something real going on is the lady is worth north of 500 million, she can afford anything she wants and these knives while not bargain basements are hardly in the stratosphere of j-knifes. she must actually like how they feel and has grown comfortable with them ove the years...



lus1: plus the fact that there can't be any financial interest in it for her.


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 15, 2013)

...though she could use some new shoes on those puppies


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 15, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> ...though she could use some new shoes on those puppies



wrong, those are beautiful handles.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 15, 2013)

Nobu schooled her on keeping them [email protected] 3:50

http://www.marthastewart.com/914242/nobu-knife-sharpening-techniques


----------



## gic (Aug 15, 2013)

And she can afford to have someone polish her knives after each cut, no??

Also, if she was pitching knives that matched her aesthetic sense, they been some overwrought Shun monstrosities, no???


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 15, 2013)

I've done quite a bit of work with Martha and her company. At her house in Conn and her building in NYC there are listings of rules in the bathroom. Things like don't use your foot to flush the toillet. Crazy stuff like that was everywhere. She is a real neat freak in real life. I'll tell you though she is a better cook then you would think. Especially when it comes to pastry.


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 15, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> wrong, those are beautiful handles.



:rasberry:


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Maybe I should just send her a couple of handles, of course something in pastel colors 

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 15, 2013)

For some reason I have always liked Martha. Def. Like her better than Paula Dean. Martha would show the beginning to end.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 15, 2013)

gic said:


> And she can afford to have someone polish her knives after each cut, no??



I'd pack my bag and go tonight, if she wants me to polish her knives....or anything else for that matter. I wonder if she needs her muffin buttered? ;-)


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 15, 2013)

From what I remember of the article, she talks about how she went to Japan 30 some years ago and started collecting all sorts of japanese items (knives, utensils, dinnerware) and continues to build her cook/dinnerware collection whenever she goes back. 

I not to take the cynical approach on this one. Yes, she probably doesn't sharpen her knives or use them as much as others or even cook that much anymore, but if I went to anyone's house and saw a deba, a nakiri, two yanagi, and a soba noodle knife, I would be surprised -- if not impressed.

k.


----------



## gic (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm trying to picture flushing a toilet with your foot, not a pretty picture, gives me a backache just thinking about it :- )


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 16, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> From what I remember of the article, she talks about how she went to Japan 30 some years ago and started collecting all sorts of japanese items (knives, utensils, dinnerware) and continues to build her cook/dinnerware collection whenever she goes back.
> 
> I not to take the cynical approach on this one. Yes, she probably doesn't sharpen her knives or use them as much as others or even cook that much anymore, but if I went to anyone's house and saw a deba, a nakiri, two yanagi, and a soba noodle knife, I would be surprised -- if not impressed.
> 
> k.



remember she owned her own catering company for years and did all the cooking. she knows how to handle knives and take care of them.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 16, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> I wonder if she needs her muffin buttered? ;-)


LOL


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 16, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I was getting my hair cut today and saw in a Martha Stewart Living magazine (...)


funny things you're reading "at the hairdresser's"! :spiteful: come on, you can admit that you have a full subscription!!! :lol2: :razz:


----------



## Lefty (Aug 16, 2013)

I think it's legit. What would she gain by pretending she likes Japanese knives, other than a very small collection of people being impressed? Realistically, a lie is just too hard to keep going, and the benefit would be so small that it wouldn't be worth the headache.

I kinda see why people like her....


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 16, 2013)

daddy yo yo said:


> funny things you're reading "at the hairdresser's"! :spiteful: come on, you can admit that you have a full subscription!!! :lol2: :razz:



You've probably not been to a hair salon in small-town Minneosta have you 

k.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 16, 2013)

I remember that she brought on a Japanese knife sharpener (Korin's master sharpener) to her show once. Martha used only common English terms and she didn't call the knives by their Japanese names.


----------



## swarfrat (Aug 16, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> .... always liked Martha. Def. Like her better than Paula Dean. ....


I always liked Bugsy Siegel better than Al Capone. Bugsy was a snappier dresser.





gic said:


> I'm trying to picture flushing a toilet with your foot, not a pretty picture, gives me a backache just thinking about it :- )


Seen a lot of guys do it. Doesn't look too tough. 

_Flushing a urinal_, that take some flexibility. (And yes, I've seen that done too.)



sw


----------



## geezr (Aug 16, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> remember she owned her own catering company for years and did all the cooking. she knows how to handle knives and take care of them.



Saw this on utube - 
http://www.marthastewart.com/908439/cooking-miso-chef-nobu#990631

Also saw a segment on tv where Nobu shows Martha how he sharpens and cleans his knives - unable to find that on utube - yet.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 16, 2013)

I just saw the video with Marth and Nobu making Sushi. Unless i'm mistaken, arent they using Shuns? 3:33 Going back to my original comment. Martha aint no Japanese knife expert.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 16, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I think it's legit. What would she gain by pretending she likes Japanese knives, other than a very small collection of people being impressed? Realistically, a lie is just too hard to keep going, and the benefit would be so small that it wouldn't be worth the headache.



I agree. I also know she's been to Japan many times and she's surprisingly knowledgable about random Japanese kitchenware.


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 16, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I just saw the video with Marth and Nobu making Sushi. Unless i'm mistaken, arent they using Shuns? 3:33 Going back to my original comment. Martha aint no Japanese knife expert.
> 
> View attachment 18051



I don't think anyone is saying she was a Japanese Knife expert, just that she owns and probably uses Japanese knives (and other Japanese cookware too I guess). 

And as for the knives on the show, they are often paid/sponsored product placements on TV shows. Just saying. 

k.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 16, 2013)

Drinky, I hear ya. I'm only having fun with it. Would not surprise me if she was an expert on J-Knives.


----------



## kartman35 (Aug 16, 2013)

geezr said:


> Also saw a segment on tv where Nobu shows Martha how he sharpens and cleans his knives - unable to find that on utube - yet.



You mean this?
http://www.marthastewart.com/914242/nobu-knife-sharpening-techniques


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 16, 2013)

Korin_Mari said:


> random Japanese




I'm not sure those words go together


----------



## easy13 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mostly Wusthofs, one Nakiri that gets a half hearted tomato test , think there are some other vids flexing her knife skills - here


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 16, 2013)

geezr said:


> Also saw a segment on tv where Nobu shows Martha how he sharpens and cleans his knives - unable to find that on utube - yet.



I think Dave linked it above?


----------



## geezr (Aug 16, 2013)

kartman35 said:


> You mean this?
> http://www.marthastewart.com/914242/nobu-knife-sharpening-techniques



That's It ! Thank you


----------



## geezr (Aug 16, 2013)

CrisAnderson27 said:


> I think Dave linked it above?



Yes he did - Post #16.

geezr has become more geezr-ish :joec:


----------



## Jim (Aug 17, 2013)

On another forum I work on there was a " who would you want to be stuck on a tropical island with" thread. 
All the kids were posting the latest young movie stars and "film" stars. I posted that I would want to be on the island with Martha. When the laughter stopped I made a pretty good case for it. My tastefully decorated hut, fish and fowl prepared with care ect ect. Win win.irate1:


----------



## cheezit (Aug 17, 2013)

I imagine she would be incredibly calm under pressure, too. Being a convict and all.


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 17, 2013)

cheezit said:


> I imagine she would be incredibly calm under pressure, too. Being a convict and all.



Able to make a boar spear with a toothbrush and a bed spring


----------



## tripleq (Aug 17, 2013)

Jim said:


> On another forum I work on there was a " who would you want to be stuck on a tropical island with" thread.
> All the kids were posting the latest young movie stars and "film" stars. I posted that I would want to be on the island with Martha. When the laughter stopped I made a pretty good case for it. My tastefully decorated hut, fish and fowl prepared with care ect ect. Win win.irate1:



In that scenario she would be my choice too... If I happened to be a unich.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd rather take Nigella with me, though...

Stefan


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 17, 2013)

Martha Facts(garnered from NPR):
1. Martha does, in fact, need her muffin buttered. She has a Match.com profile

2. She formerly dated Sir Anthony Hopkins

3.i heard her swear on public radio. The crowd cheered unbelievably loudly.

I'm a fan.


----------

